

 Please don't put 150KB of linebreaks in your HTML - portman
http://www.kmart.com/shc/s/p_10151_10104_024B024209560001P?blockNo=1&blockType=G1&prdNo=1&i_cntr=1301605421163

======
pdenya
wow, first content in the source is the doctype on line 574. Line count:
10,224

